# Upgrade php from 5.2 to 5.3



## Alt (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi I want to to upgrade my php 5.2 => 5.3. I have many modules compiled with php, so it's not trivial for me.

1. I need to replace lang/php52 with lang/php5.
2. Same for each php extension - www/php52-session should be replaced with www/php5-session etc..
3. Any dependencies I dont know about should be rebuilt?

I'm using portmaster, can you share a few commands for doing that in the most graceful way? I'm worrying about downtime and maybe other relative problems...

Tnx


----------



## vand777 (Feb 6, 2011)

/usr/ports/UPDATING

http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=76879&postcount=2


----------



## Alt (Feb 6, 2011)

It's about upgrading lang/php5 (when it was 5.2) to lang/php5 when it becomes 5.3. Anyway I just deleted/built everything. Note to people who wants just run '*make*' for all modules and then delete/install: do not do that xD Got problems because these modules are linked to different php API. So, I guess there is no other way than to just deinstall/compile/install.


----------

